# Dale Hollow FNF - Pres Day Weekend



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

6 weeks and it's time for our annual FNF fest at the Holla...Rodman, Redhawk Fisherman, myself and our party of 10 plan our annual invasion of smallies by day, and beer pong at night.

If any OGF'rs want to trailer up and meet us down there for a good time, hit me up for details. Should be another stellar trip!


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

hope you all have a great time and catch alot of huge smallies shakedown.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks man! You and the crew headed back this spring?


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

Woohoo! Got a new transducer and onboard charger being put on the old boat down there right now! Should be another great time with a great group of guys!


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

shake down if things go the right way,i will be retired ,and be moved down there, 15 min. from DH lake.hope to find some fishing partners down there.wife don't like me fishing by myself.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

What a shame  I'm sure you'll have no problem finding partners, even if you have to import them.


----------



## Fletch (Apr 10, 2004)

Good luck you guys!

Baby Bass - you have it rough brother - retired and living 15 minutes from Dale?
Poor guy  . Enjoy!


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

T minus two weeks and counting....


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Absolutely RM 

Just reserved our dockage, had our annual "meet for beers to discuss the trip", and all I can say is Team Ohio is ready for some pulldowns  See you next friday!


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

Please post detailed info on water conditions and temps. Headed there early March and all info welcome. Info on fuel "dock" prices and if you see any pay at the pump docks would be appreciated as well. Be safe!


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

you guys are lucky


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I can tell you right now, docks at Holly Creek are running $12/night. They also have a gas dock (open) as do most of the marinas. You should be ok in march finding fuel, etc..although I highly recommend filling your tank at the One-Stop (or anywhere close to the lake) before you launch, as it will save you a bundle. We only use the gas docks towards the end of the week if we've been running hard, as the prices are pretty stiff.


----------



## chillerfish (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks Shake - I usually save my fuel perks and fill up before I even leave Tusc. county (50 gals) as I know the dock gas typically runs .75-1.00 over road gas. Not a big deal up here on the MCWD lakes, but down there I use the "other" boat that has an added "0" behind the 25 on the motor cowl and for some reason a gas pedal.....lol. 
Looks like the water temp currently is running a little behind schedule should be good for the fly I would guess (44 surf. - 43 @ 10ft.). Level is about 4ft down from last yr this time (641 vs 645). I will be curious to find out if your success is all out on main lake stuff or if you get some started back in the creeks yet. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks man.. I don't exactly run at idle speed and we run that lake from holly to the dam all day everyday for a week..it adds up QUICK. I'm interested to see how much better my new Etec150 is on gas over a week, than my old 150 Fast Strike.

Yeah I've been reading reports recently (guys have been whackin em on the fly) and I guess the water is so cold, they've had some ice in the back of the creeks. Sounds like most of the bites are coming on main points, and secondaries but not far back. We'll hit it all regardless, to see what's crackin. We usually run into some nice spots in the back of those creeks too.

Full report in 2 weeks man! Wish I was leaving today


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Shake, 

Have you checked the weather? Looks like we may be able to fish a few days without arctic gear...Can't wait. Team WV/OK is saddeled up and ready for action. See everyone next Friday.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah looks warm! However, we've always done our best when it's frigid and sleeting...I'll trade a bite for comfort any day. 

Should pull a few tho...our first stop next thurs, Mitchell 

What time you guys rollin in on Fri?


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

They took all of the smallies out of Mitchell and replaced them with drum and gar! I wouldn't even bother checking there if I was you.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Watch out for our nets Danielson...


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

James from OK will be getting in around mid day and will likely fish till dark. He'll be in a red and white stratos with a 175 Fast Strike. I'll be getting in with my oldest son around 8 or 9 Friday evening. We'll catch up and share a beer friday night. Looking forward to seeing the old crew.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Cool man I'll keep and eye out for him and introduce myself if I catch him on the water. Give him my cell if you want...hopefully he won't need it, but if he does well be available for a recon. I blew my motor last year on the lake and if it wasn't for Dan/Duane, we'd still be paddling back to cedar


----------



## TURKEY09 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hope you guys catch a bunch of smallies. This is the first year out of the last 7 that I'm not going to make my spring trip there. I always stayed at Star Point. Love that lake!!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

TOUGH bite! Water temps were 42-44, by far the coldest we've ever seen...definitely put a damper on the bite. We did catch a few, but not like we have in the past. Our biggest was 18.5 4lbr, and when we had left Rodman's son had boated a 20". Stocker rainbows were EVERYWHERE in the creeks by the dam, so the last day we had a trout derby and prolly boated 80 in a few hours on vibees.

Had a REAL crazy event unfold in my boat, as one of my buddies lost his rod overboard and in his attempt to grab it, flipped out of the boat. 42 degree water, 60 FOW fully clothed...panic city. After we fished him back in the boat and made him strip naked (can't image what the locals thought, seeing a naked guy in a yankee boat) and we shared our clothes with him so he had something dry to make the 15 mile ride back to the cabin. Dude insisted we kept on fishing after he got our donated clothes on, total stud 

Redhawk Fisherman's starter broke 3 days in, which pretty much cut his trip short. Even with all the fiasco's, we had a ball and did boat a few nice fish.

Hoping Rodman whacked em after we left.


----------



## TURKEY09 (Feb 18, 2011)

I always go in late middle to late march. And fish the prespawn. Gotta love those smallies.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

We go this time of year targetting that 46-50 degree temps for the sole purpose of float-n-fly. Nothin better than a 6lbr on a 10 foot noodle rod with 6lb test in the dead of winter. We're addicts


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Tuesday was our best day of the trip. Joey had back to back smallies on two consecutive casts (first for me on Dale) near Jesus Bank... one of which went 21.5", but was a skinny 4.5 lbs. He also lost a monster in Horse Creek late in the day. Fishing was fair overall and the trout once again saved the trip. It was good to see everyone again.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Jesus bank! Didn't roll that way this year...Glad you guys stuck a few piggies, and hope to see you next year!

Joe...I have OBX questions when you have a chance  Thanks!


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Brandon,

Your drove by Jesus Bank at least twice a day. Its on the right heading towards the dam just past Mitchell and about 1/4 before Lick Run. Can't miss it.

Call me when you want to talk OBX.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Ohhhh yeah...with the jesus stones...I was thinking it was back in mitchell, because unlike other years I didn't notice the stones this time. Were they still there?

I will man. I think I might try to grab my dad's 21' CC (he's near raleigh) instead of draggin mine the whole way, so I definitely would like to finish picking your brain!


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Still there...Joey wanted to add a note to Dale Hollow fisherman promoting the float n fly...he almost had me convinced to pull up to let him spell out Float N Fraud on the bank. He's convinced that it is a fraud perpetrated by local fisherman and bait shops to attract out of state fisherman. He thinks the locals keep the long rod in the boat so that when they see a boat with out of state registration they just pick it up real quick like and begin fishing.

On another note I chatted with Keith Palemiero from smalljaw the evening before our last day on the water. Great guy, terrfic info...each spot he recommended produced fish including the Jesus Bank area.

Call me when your ready to discuss OBX.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Hahaha that's a brilliant theory, and considering how slow the last few years have been it's quite accurate.

What kinda temps were you seeing on Tues? Did you notice any correlation to water temps/pulldowns? We got all of our fish in water that was 44-45, anything lower we skunked.


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Water was definately warmer on Tuesday 45 to 46 between Mitchell and the Dam. I noticed more of a correlation to wind and current than temp during the trip. Wind blown points and shorlines definately produced for us.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah we took all of ours on wind blown shores/points too, just nothin below 44. You guys catch any spots? We had 4 LM's, not one spot which is odd.


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

No largemouth or spot. Joey had a monster on in Horse Creek the last afternoon. It pulled like a freight train. He had it on for about a minute, but we never saw it. Don't know what it was...drum...walleye...big trout...catfish. Didn't fight like a smallie.


----------



## Freeze (Apr 10, 2004)

Yes that is strange to catch LM and not spots!


----------

